# Anyone know of this ride in NJ ?



## technog (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone know of this ride ?

Sat 3/24/12 : 12:40pm on Eagle Rock avenue and Eisenhower parkway in New Jersey

Saw a bunch of riders (20+) and looked like a ride I could endure.
I really want to join the next time.

If anyone knows of this ride, please hit me with details of the ride and when next ride would be.

Thanks,

Sunny


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds pretty flat, unless they head east on Eagle Rock towards Montclair...


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I live in Essex county, and those two roads are usually ones I avoid, especially Eisenhower Parkway. What else do you know about that ride?


----------



## technog (Apr 6, 2012)

*Eagle rock ride*

Thats very true about eagle rock avenue. I dont go on it the part of the road just east of the 280 overpass is _very_ narrow.

About the ride, I dont really know much else. As i said, they were all heading east on eagle rock ave crossing eisenhower pkwy. I have really been trying to find out more.
The one thing is for sure, the ride had broken up into many groups, with many slower groups bringing up the rear. So it was definitely a big ride.
I dont think they were wearing any numbers on their jerseys either.

If i do find out about the ride, I will post to this thread.


----------



## technog (Apr 6, 2012)

*Dont mind the flat ride*



tednugent said:


> Sounds pretty flat, unless they head east on Eagle Rock towards Montclair...


Wango Tango ! yes, the ride seemed pretty flat, depending on where they were going. Being the begining of the season, i really dont mind the flat rides for now. And then do gentle hills later.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Very crowded roads. Our group rides Eagle Rock once in awhile but have not done Eisenhower. 

Heading up eagle rock reservation is fun though.


----------



## technog (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Hopefully I will run into them again. Next time i will stop them to ask them.


----------



## BicyclePhD (Apr 24, 2006)

That sounds like the Montclair cyclists. If most of the riders were in orange and blue kits it's them they meet at the Montclair Bikery on Valley Road. When I worked at the shop 2 years ago they meet at 7:30 usually head out towards the Great Swamp and come back that way


----------



## technog (Apr 6, 2012)

Dr PhD ... thanks for the info. thats where i got my bike from in the first place.I thought I had asked them about the ride, but I will ask them again, and ask them about any organized rides that they might have.

Sunny


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Or, it could be a group that rides out of North Caldwell. Andy Dunberg usually organizes B/B+ weekend rides that leave from the town pool or from Cycle Craft in Parsippany on Rt 46. The routes vary, some go to The Great Swamp and back, others stay more local.

You can send me a PM to get his email, or inquire at Cycle Craft.

http://cyclecraft.com/storelocator/parsippany-1.htm


----------

